# Best book on worship from Reformed perspective?



## thistle93 (Oct 29, 2013)

Any thoughts? 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 29, 2013)

Give Praise to God - a vision for Reforming worship by Ryken, Thomas etc is one of the most helpful and thorough books I have read
Worship: The Ultimate Priority by John MacArthur is also very helpful for a general approach


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 29, 2013)

Gospel Worship by Jeremiah Burroughs
With Reverence and Awe by Hart & Muether
And I enjoyed Worship By The Book (edited by D.A. Carson), though the first 2 are more helpful in my opinion.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 29, 2013)

See now, what part of Reformed Worship you want to read about?


I will second Burroughs, best book I have read on the subject of worship.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Oct 29, 2013)

Worship in the Presence of God edited by Frank J. Smith and David C. Lachman
The Worship of God by Malcolm Watts and David Silversides


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Worship in the Presence of God edited by Frank J. Smith and David C. Lachman
> The Worship of God by Malcolm Watts and David Silversides



Thanks for the resources. I'm not seeing a quick summary at the links.
Do the books assume exclusive psalms, or is that topic not addressed?

Thanks again for the resource.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 29, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Worship in the Presence of God edited by Frank J. Smith and David C. Lachman
> The Worship of God by Malcolm Watts and David Silversides


These were the first 2 that came to my mind as well.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 29, 2013)

Scott1 said:


> Dearly Bought said:
> 
> 
> > Worship in the Presence of God edited by Frank J. Smith and David C. Lachman
> ...



What is to be sung in worship is NOT assumed, it is addressed!


----------



## JP Wallace (Oct 29, 2013)

The sermons on which the Watts/Silversides book is based are available to listen to here


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 29, 2013)

If you can get a copy of The Confessional Presbyterian Journal 2006 (volume 2), I highly recommend The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature by Frank J. Smith with Chris Coldwell


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 29, 2013)

Amazon.com: Public Worship 101: An Introduction to the Biblical Theology of Worship, the Elements of Worship, Exclusive Psalmody, and A Cappella Psalmody eBook: Dennis Prutow: Kindle Store

Worship 101 by Prutow is excellent. I also recommend and echo that Jeremiah Burroughs book Gospel Worship as one of the best


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 29, 2013)

Public Worship 101: An Introduction to the Biblical Theology of Worship, the Elements of Worship, Exclusive Psalmody, and A Cappella Psalmody 
Since I don't have a kindle I'll be picking up a hardcover copy!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Is the Burroughs book available free as a PDF? I would love to have that either electronic or standard.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 30, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Public Worship 101: An Introduction to the Biblical Theology of Worship, the Elements of Worship, Exclusive Psalmody, and A Cappella Psalmody
> Since I don't have a kindle I'll be picking up a hardcover copy!




Jessica, you don't need a Kindle to read a book in Kindle format. All you need is a computer and the Kindle program/app. See here: Amazon.com: Free Kindle Reading Apps


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 30, 2013)

While certainly not introductory to Reformed principles of worship, this forthcoming new edition is an exhaustive defense of much of what underlies Puritan/Reformed/Presbyterian principles governing worship practices. It is a very important work in the Presbyterian arsenal that is certain; and important in Scottish/Covenanter/Presbyterian history as well.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/gil...sa-19-95-post-paid-canada-36-intn-40-a-80772/


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 30, 2013)

Worship in the Melting Pot - Peter Masters
Worship - John MacArthur


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 30, 2013)

_Give Praise to God_, noted above, is a very good work. It is a fairly thick book, but not a difficult read. N.B.: it is not written from an EP position, but it is favorable to the singing of psalms.

If you are looking for something shorter and more of a pastoral nature, Jon Payne's _In the Splendor of Holiness_ is good. I believe it was originally a series of pastoral letters that he wrote to his congregation on the subject of worship.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 30, 2013)

Josh Williamson said:


> Worship - John MacArthur



I also enjoyed this book. He presents the RPW (albeit not so rigorously applied as some might prefer). But for the average evangelical, it's a good starting point to consider that God has told us how he is to be worshiped -- an utterly foreign concept in most congregations today. Worth a read.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Matthew to explain what specifically he is looking for on the topic of worship in which he wants to study. "Worship" is so broad it is hard to recommend the best book. What about worship specifically are looking for?


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dearly Bought said:
> ...



My post here, directed at Bryan's post,
asks if these two apparently very helpful resources include exclusive psalms? 
(not debating that here, only asking because there are no summaries or chapter previews at the links provided in the post ).


----------



## Dearly Bought (Oct 30, 2013)

Scott1 said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > Scott1 said:
> ...



Sorry, Scott; took me a bit to catch this. You can see the table of contents for _Worship in the Presence of God_ in the images located here. It is very extensive in scope. You can find a helpful review of the Watts/Silversides book here. Both resources contain a defense of exclusive psalmody of some sort.


----------



## EKSB SDG (Oct 30, 2013)

The best book I know of that deals with the topic of worship from a reformed perspective is: Worship: From Genesis to Revelation

The sub-title of this 600 page book lays out the crux of the book: A Vindication of the Regulative Principle as the Unifying Standard of Corporate Worship in both the Old and New Testaments, Proved by a Survey of the Canonical Scriptures.

Each of the 65 chapters of the book is devoted to examining what God has to say about worship in each book of Scripture (2nd and 3rd John are merged into one chapter).

The book is hard to find since it doesn't have an ISBN. Here's where I got my copy: Worship: From Genesis to Revelation by Douglas Comin (Hardcover) - Lulu

Message me if you'd like more information.


----------



## MW (Oct 30, 2013)

THE BEST book, uninspired, yet faithful to biblical testimony, and very full in its treatment of subjects, is undoubtedly Archibald Hall's Gospel Worship.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 30, 2013)

Rev. Winzer, would you mind providing a link to that work?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 30, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> Rev. Winzer, would you mind providing a link to that work?



I am pretty sure it is on the Puritan Hard Drive (which I think everyone should have but understand that's not the case). Any who!!! You can find the Gospel Worship: Being An Attempt to Exhibit the Scriptural View of the Nature, Obligations, Manner, and Ordinances, of the Worship of God, In the New Testament (2 Volume Set, 1770) by Archibald Hall via Still Waters Revival Books


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Researching _Gospel Worship_, I came across this former Puritanboard thread that lists several good books on biblical worship, the regulative principle, etc.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/best-theological-books-worship-31355/


----------



## Logan (Oct 31, 2013)

armourbearer said:


> THE BEST book, uninspired, yet faithful to biblical testimony, and very full in its treatment of subjects, is undoubtedly Archibald Hall's Gospel Worship.



That's a very high recommendation. Like Jessica I only found it on the Puritan Hard drive but now I want this book 

If you know of any free source I can get the text, I'd be happy to make an ebook version.


Edit: It is available as a PDF from SWRB but I don't know what the restrictions are on making an ebook from it. Perhaps I can ask.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 31, 2013)

PB doesn't endorse SWRB so please no links. The 2 volume Hall can be found in two other collections. I don't know enough of either product or their current availability to endorse; do you own due diligence. The first is a $100 collection; the last would seem to be a steal at $12 for a smaller CD collection which includes the Hall. The first has some search features but I'm not sure that the text themselves are searchable; the latter is almost surely only page images. 
Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (Home Page)
The Amazing Christian Library


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2013)

Unrelated but I did find a book on "A Treatise on the Faith and Influence of the Gospel" by Archibald Hall on Archive.org

https://archive.org/stream/atreatiseonfait00chalgoog#page/n10/mode/2up


----------



## Dearly Bought (Oct 31, 2013)

Hall's work is available and indexed by Scripture verse on the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project which is currently available at Reformation Heritage for $70.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MW (Oct 31, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> Rev. Winzer, would you mind providing a link to that work?



Rev. Marsh, I wouldn't mind at all if there were any I could link to. I can recommend the Encyclopedia Puritannica as providing a very clean text. It also keeps original pagination for reference purposes. The other works available on the CD make it well worth the cost.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 1, 2013)

armourbearer said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Rev. Winzer, would you mind providing a link to that work?
> ...



Thank you, sir!


----------



## thistle93 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendation! I am not looking for anything specific. I just wanted general references from a broad spectrum of reformed people. Think I have lots to work with but feel free to add more recommendation if you so desire. For His Glory- Matthew


----------



## Logan (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been in contact with Steve, from Encyclopedia Puritanica Project and he told me this morning that his son has re-prioritized to do "Gospel Worship" by Hall in ebook form, so that should be available soon for Kindle.


----------

